
IBM Researchers Remove the “Mem” from Memcache - chmaynard
https://www.ibm.com/blogs/research/2019/01/memcache/
======
Rafuino
Does anyone know if the free test version they're offering includes an Intel
Optane SSD or is it just a standard NAND SSD? The blog post isn't clear about
what configuration is used in the data they present. Looks like I may just
have to wait for the USENIX conference paper to be made available...

